

Show HN: Smart power outlet with USB ports and add-ons - jmycroft
http://www.muchplug.com

======
jmycroft
Yea it does. our backend exposes RESTful APIs for the outlet, so you can
control it with apps or webservices.

------
mh1412
does it work with ifttt like the wemo?

